# Marriott Lakeshore Reserve - Oct 12



## mama_twinkie (Oct 9, 2013)

I know this is super last minute, but I hope someone can help!

Just need one night at the Marriott Lakeshore Reserve (hopefully one night reservations are possible!).  For whatever room size fits 2 adults and 2 kids (ages 4 and 2).

Thanks!


----------

